# Adele - Skyfall (new James Bond theme song)



## Datura (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm just gonna leave this here


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 5, 2012)

what beauty doth mine ears do bespeak


----------



## yiran (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't think it's as good as her other songs, but it's pretty good.

Also the start of the chorus sounds the same as Detective Conan's theme song and I find Conan's song is more fluid but that might be this song having to have background music to sound good.

Also I don't like 007 which probably factors in as well.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2012)

I sure do want to see this movie when it comes out next month.


----------

